

Sharing what matters - bootload
http://www.economist.com/printedition/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9249171

======
staticshock
Storing the data in a "coherent way", as tfa says when it refers to schemas in
a relational database, is what makes "asking questions" fast. Freenode's goal
is to remove the schema and replace it with a graph to allow "any type of
question" to be asked and make the data less structured. It's a great idea,
but this will surely be much slower when it comes to asking any moderately
complicated question.

~~~
izak30
But once the data is there, you can re-arrange it however you want for your
own purposes.

